# cacher la pomme



## nico/ (20 Octobre 2005)

je me demandais si certains d'entre vous cachaient la pomme rétro éclairée de leur ibook ou powerbook, et comment. j'aimerai bien le faire, tout en préservant l'ésthétique de l'objet. pour l'instant, tout ce que j'ai vu c'est du schotch noir disposé en étoile. d'autres pistes ?


----------



## reven (20 Octobre 2005)

Quel est l'interêt à cela ? :mouais:


----------



## nico/ (20 Octobre 2005)

ne pas faire une pub inconsidérée à apple.
apple se paie une pub gratos dans pas mal de performances et autres concerts électro. et certains artistes/musiciens cachent la pomme. parce qu'ils ne veulent pas mettre apple en avant.
après, on peut être d'accord ou pas, mais je cherche des idées pour cacher la mienne.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

d&#233;monte et d&#233;branche l'&#233;clairage, ou prend un bon spray


----------



## reven (20 Octobre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> ne pas faire une pub inconsidérée à apple.
> apple se paie une pub gratos dans pas mal de performances et autres concerts électro. et certains artistes/musiciens cachent la pomme. parce qu'ils ne veulent pas mettre apple en avant.
> après, on peut être d'accord ou pas, mais je cherche des idées pour cacher la mienne.


Okay, merci pour l'info, je ne voyais pas cela sous cet angle, je dormirais moin bète se soir .
Mais cele ne risque t'il pas d'avoir l'effet inverse à celui désirais ? (se faire remarquer...)


----------



## iDiot (20 Octobre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> ne pas faire une pub inconsid&#233;r&#233;e &#224; apple.
> apple se paie une pub gratos dans pas mal de performances et autres concerts &#233;lectro. et certains artistes/musiciens cachent la pomme. parce qu'ils ne veulent pas mettre apple en avant.
> apr&#232;s, on peut &#234;tre d'accord ou pas, mais je cherche des id&#233;es pour cacher la mienne.



Si tu as un Mac, c'est parce que tu aimes la pomme non? Du moins, tu reconnais ces avantages dans ton domaine d'utilisation... 

Alors pourquoi ne pas faire de pub pour ce que tu aimes? 


:mouais:

[Mode d&#233;conne on]


			
				nico/ a dit:
			
		

> ne pas faire une pub inconsid&#233;r&#233;e &#224; apple



Tu peux toujours achet&#233; un p&#233;c&#233; windows... 



[Mode d&#233;conne off]

_j'ai pas pu m'en empecher _ :rose:


----------



## valoriel (20 Octobre 2005)

:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

:hein:  ​
Et tes copains chanteurs, ils enl&#232;vent le logo de leur voiture? 











_sur ma carte bleue, ya le logo de ma banque!
alors pour pas leur faire de pub, j'ai d&#233;coup&#233; ma carte _​


----------



## Freelancer (20 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> :hein:  ​
> Et tes copains chanteurs, ils enlèvent le logo de leur voiture?



Et de leurs fringues?


----------



## nico/ (20 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as un Mac, c'est parce que tu aimes la pomme non? Du moins, tu reconnais ces avantages dans ton domaine d'utilisation...
> Alors pourquoi ne pas faire de pub pour ce que tu aimes?



parce que je ne suis pas publicitaire. mais plutôt rétif à la pub.

et les musiciens qui cachent la pomme ne montent pas avec leur voiture sur scène.  par contre, avec leur portable, oui. et ils n'ont pas nécessairement envie que le truc le plus visible soit la pomme. pour des raisons de scénographie et pour ne pas être un homme-sandwich de la pomme.
on peut aimer un truc, en être plus que satisfait sans vouloir faire de la pub pour. ou alors qu'ils nous paient! un mac sans pomme plus cher qu'un mac avec pomme, pour rémunérer ceux qui font de la pub.
bref, pas de truc ?


----------



## Malow (20 Octobre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> je me demandais si certains d'entre vous cachaient la pomme rétro éclairée de leur ibook ou powerbook, et comment. j'aimerai bien le faire, tout en préservant l'ésthétique de l'objet. pour l'instant, tout ce que j'ai vu c'est du schotch noir disposé en étoile. d'autres pistes ?



C'est sûr que du scotch noir disposé en étoile c'est plus ....comment dire.....


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

La plupart des live act que je vois ont effecteviment plus de pomme. Il a quand m&#234;me le droit de pas r&#233;agir comme un fana non ?

Chope une amie graphiste, file quelques sous sous et demande-lui un beau truc rond ?


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que du scotch noir disposé en étoile c'est plus ....comment dire.....


Moche, moins discret... c'est les mots que tu cherchais, non? 

Sinon, comme l'a dit SM, tu debranches le retroeckairage de la pomme, ou un cou pde bombe de peinture blanche (pour l'ibook) ou alu (pour le PB)


----------



## valoriel (20 Octobre 2005)

Je pense plutôt que les gens qui souhaitent cacher la pomme sur leur ordi sont des gens qui n'ont pas envie de montrer qu'ils travaillent sur mac! L'argument ne tiens pas la route car:

1/ Apple ne fait pas de pub (ou si peu) que ne pas vouloir leur en faire ne s'inscrit pas dans une démarche logique.

2/ Ils ont une voiture de marque, des vétements de marque, des instruments de marque...

Si je regarde le nombre de marque présentes dans ma chambre, j'irais plus vite à tout repeindre en noir


----------



## valoriel (20 Octobre 2005)

D'ailleur, il est marrant (enfin moi je trouve pas  ) de constater que dans les médias (séries, films, émissions...) la pomme est de plus en plus cachée :hein:

A mon avis, il y a une histoire de gros sous ou de monopole à conserver!!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je pense plutôt que les gens qui souhaitent cacher la pomme sur leur ordi sont des gens qui n'ont pas envie de montrer qu'ils travaillent sur mac! L'argument ne tiens pas la route car:


Tu n'as pas compris son post ? Relis.


----------



## Malow (20 Octobre 2005)

Sinon, pour les musiciens ou groupes de musique qui bossent sur mac, et qui ne veulent pas spécialement faire de la pub à Apple, c'est de cacher la pomme par une autre pub, par exemple le logo d'un label.


----------



## valoriel (20 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> par exemple le logo d'un label...


... ou celui d'intel


----------



## nico/ (20 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je pense plutôt que les gens qui souhaitent cacher la pomme sur leur ordi sont des gens qui n'ont pas envie de montrer qu'ils travaillent sur mac! L'argument ne tiens pas la route car:
> 
> 1/ Apple ne fait pas de pub (ou si peu) que ne pas vouloir leur en faire ne s'inscrit pas dans une démarche logique.
> 
> ...



apple ne fait pas de pub??? ça dépend, pour les ipods par exemple, c'est l'orgie.
et apple fait très très bien de la pub discrète. teasing, apparitions cachées - tiens, "land of freedom" l'avant dernier wim wenders est éloquent. et ce n'est qu'un exemple.
qu'il fasse peu ou beaucoup de pub n'ôte rien à la logique de ceux qui ne veulent pas leur faire de la pub... 
et "ils" n'ont pas tous des vêtements de marque, ou du moins avec des gros logos dessus.
qui plus est, pour un concert d'électro avec des projections, la scène est dans le noir. donc t-shirt de marque ou pas, le seul truc visible c'est l'écran où sont projettés des visuels et la pomme... et ça, c'est de la pub subie. que certains ne veulent pas la subire n'a rien d'illogique. c'est un (petit) acte militant. une (petite) prise d'autonomie.


----------



## nico/ (20 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chope une amie graphiste, file quelques sous sous et demande-lui un beau truc rond ?



oui, c'est ma piste!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

Je crois qu'une bo&#238;te faisait de la peinture pour les titanium aux bords rap&#233;s, &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre une solution&#160;?


http://www.tipaint.com/


----------



## GroDan (20 Octobre 2005)

j'abonde dans le sens de Nico, pas la peine de faire de la pub aux marques....Apple ne me paie pas pour ça, c'est meme le contraire, alors pas d'état d'ame : un bout de ruban adhésif et basta.
Le plus drole, c'est generalement les commentaires :" ouah, tu caches la marque, mais une marque c'est fait pour être montrer...ect", bref, effet er discussions garantis.De toute façon, c'est pas la peine de marquer 407 sur une voiture, tu vois biens que c'est pas une BMW, les portables d'apple ont une esthetique qui leur est propre, donc tu les differencie d'un Dell ou un Sony, c'est pas vrai.
Certains constructeurs auto te proposes dans leur catalogue de ne pas mettre de pictogramme sur leurs bagnole, c'est 200¤ de +!!!!!!Voir chez audi et mercos.Et puis depuis qq années ont voit plus les appelations à rallonge, genre SVDT 12 S Turbo, une indication aux voleurs en moins.
. 
Quand aux fringues, franchement, ça me ferai ch..... de me ballader avec une grosse marque sur mon tee-shirt.
J'ai une connaissance qui à barrer la pomme de son 12' avec un sticker "CON", ça le fait à fond, hilariter garanti


----------



## lutin_des_villes (20 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'une boîte faisait de la peinture pour les titanium aux bords rapés, ça pourrait être une *solution*?


Faut quand même faire gaffe à la peinture, sinon c'est la dissolution   











 malow​


----------



## bouilla (20 Octobre 2005)

Un autocollant, d'ailleurs je crois que ton ordi etait livré avec un


----------



## lewax (20 Octobre 2005)

Vas voir un peintre en lettre qui d&#233;coupe des autoc et fais lui faire un autoc a ton id&#233;e (si t'as un logo pour ton groupe ou autre chose que tu aimes). En plus &#231;a personalisera ton portable mais fais le de pr&#233;f&#233;rence en noir ou une couleur sombre pour pas laisser passer la lumi&#232;re.


----------



## lewax (20 Octobre 2005)

Ou sinon, tu peux essayer un ruban adh&#233;sif d'aparence alu. Ca peut faire l'affaire aussi.


----------



## marmouzet (20 Octobre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est ma piste!



Ah Ah! 

Moi ce que j'en dit en tant que "ami graphiste" (salut nico!) c'est que :
- coller un truc beau dessus, on risque de voir la pomme par transparence
- un gros scotch gris ça peut marcher mais en fait tout le monde sait ce qu'il y a de caché dessous,

Je propose donc :
- ne rien faire parceque, le pomme elle est belle.
- coller un gros autocollant Windows qui brille dans la nuit juste à côté comme ça la pub est annulée.
- Ne jamais travailler avec son portable devant un miroir, c'est la seul chance qu'on ait de se rendre compte qu y'a une pomme derrière.
- Je réfléchis un peu et si j'ai une meilleure idée je reviens.


----------



## marmouzet (20 Octobre 2005)

ou alors ça :

http://homepage.mac.com/jimyounkin/PhotoAlbum6.html

Bon d'accord ça résoud pas le problème mais c'est quand mêm la classe...


----------



## Saozis (20 Octobre 2005)

Yep'
Autre méthode :
- Tu te fais un stick, ou tu en achète un.
- Tu prend une feuille en alu, que tu découpe grossièrement au format de la pomme
- Tu colle ton autocollant sur l'alu sur le capo de ton portable

-> résultat : plus rien ne transparaît, même dans le noir le plus total avec luminosité a fond !

Autre avantage de la méthode : Tu peux découper dans la feuille d'alu un petit motif assez simple, et si le coeur t'en dis, dans le stick aussi, et du coup, ton ordi garde une trace lumineuse derrière l'ecran, mais c'est plus perso !

Ok, ca demande un peu de bricolage, et c'est pas du définitif (selon comme tu traîte ton ibook, ca peut durer moins de 2 mois comme affaire), mais je l'ai testé pour vous, et ca fait son petit effet !

Concernant le fait de fair de la pub ou non pour Apple : Je pense que nos machines préferées sont assez unique d'un point de vue "design" pour que, avec ou sans pomme, on reconnaisse facilement le constructeur. Ici, il s'agit plus d'une question de personnalisation d'un objet auquel on tient plus ou moins (tout dépend de la "relation" que l'on entretien avec son ordi - est-ce un simple instrument de travail, ou  également de plaisir, de découverte, de création...) et il arrive forcément un moment ou l'on souhaite s'approprier son ordi jusqu'au bout... Dès lors , son ordi n'est plus un mac de chez Apple, mais simplement, mon mac.

Salutation


----------



## r e m y (20 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Sinon, comme l'a dit SM, tu debranches le retroeckairage de la pomme, ou un cou pde bombe de peinture blanche (pour l'ibook) ou alu (pour le PB)


 
Ca je déconseille car c'est aussi le retro-eclairage de l'écran...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

Oui effectivement, et en lisant un pdf, j'ai vu que c'est assez "je coupe le rouge ou le vert"


----------



## meldon (20 Octobre 2005)

Une feuille de papier alu et hop!! 






l&#224; un peu de rouge






l&#224; un peu de noir






l&#224; un coup de marqueur noir






l&#224; on vire la casquette, &#231;a ira plus vite

etc.

La publicit&#233; passive, c'est un moyen pour une compagnie de se faire reconnaitre. Ne pas accepter qu'on voit le logo d'un mat&#233;riel, &#231;a me semble assez &#233;trange &#224; moi mais chacun son truc (et pourtant je ne suis pas pour le _branding_)

PS: chez France Telecom, c'est toujours des macs dans leur pub mais &#224; part les gens qui connaissent les macs, personne ne les reconnait vu qu'ils retouchent les images pour enlever la pomme.


----------



## Gwen (20 Octobre 2005)

Moi, je trouve &#231;a normal d'enlever la pomme pour un DJ par exemple car &#231;a fait une lumi&#232;re qui n'as pas lieux d'&#234;tre.


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Octobre 2005)

Ce n'est la fait de faire de la pub, mais plutot le fait que sur une scene qui n'est pas eclair&#233;e, tu ne voie que &#231;a, la pomme eclair&#233;e


----------



## nico/ (20 Octobre 2005)

marmouzet a dit:
			
		

> Ah Ah!
> 
> Moi ce que j'en dit en tant que "ami graphiste" (salut nico!) c'est que :
> - coller un truc beau dessus, on risque de voir la pomme par transparence
> ...



oui oui continue à réfléchir!!! 




> La publicité passive, c'est un moyen pour une compagnie de se faire reconnaitre. Ne pas accepter qu'on voit le logo d'un matériel, ça me semble assez étrange à moi mais chacun son truc (et pourtant je ne suis pas pour le _branding_)



justement, on peut refuser la pub passive. je bosse par pour apple, moi. alors pourquoi je ferai de la pub pour eux ? je me contenterai de dire que mon tout nouvel ibook est super et que les pc c'est naze. ça suffit déjà comme ça!
perso j'évite d'avoir des fringues avec des logos de marques, mais des logos qui véhiculent un message qui me convient, ou alors qui sont des motifs qui me plaisent ésthétiquement.


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Octobre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> ou alors qui sont des motifs qui me plaisent &#233;sth&#233;tiquement.


Et un motif en forme de pomme non?


Oui, oui je sors, je sors... 

A.


----------



## iDiot (20 Octobre 2005)

Tu ne peux pas simlplement caché ton PB/iBook derrière un bafle ou autre, tout simplement? 

Comme ça on ne verra pas la pomme ni le portable reconnaissable entre 1000 autres...


----------



## nico/ (20 Octobre 2005)

mais je suis pas musicien, c'est pas pour des concerts; c'est pour tout le temps!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhh ! ben alors reste chez toi !


----------



## elKBron (20 Octobre 2005)

ouais, ben moi, j ai un portable hp pour le boulot et je voudrais bien cacher ce logo tout moche pa une belle pomme... ou peut on trouver des stickers ??? 

quoi que... ce serat faire honte a Apple quand meme...:rose:


----------



## iDiot (20 Octobre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis pas musicien, c'est pas pour des concerts; c'est pour tout le temps!




N'achète pas de marque alors  

Non sérieusement, je veux bien qu'on soit contre la pub... mais au point de vouloir se cacher pour bosser sur son portable... :mouais:


----------



## fantomas007 (20 Octobre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis pas musicien, c'est pas pour des concerts; c'est pour tout le temps!



Quand tu prendras ta voiture, cache bien la marque!! Tu pourrais faire de la pub!

Les marques font partie de la vie et tant mieux! L'utilisation ne fait pas pour autant de la pub à la marque! C'est un choix personnel. 

Je crois sauf erreur que tout ordinateur, qui plus est portable, à sa marque affichée au dos de l'écran. 

Tu n'y échapperas jamais. Bienvenue dans notre monde


----------



## fantomas007 (20 Octobre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> apple ne fait pas de pub??? ça dépend, pour les ipods par exemple, c'est l'orgie.
> et apple fait très très bien de la pub discrète. teasing, apparitions cachées - tiens, "land of freedom" l'avant dernier wim wenders est éloquent. et ce n'est qu'un exemple.
> qu'il fasse peu ou beaucoup de pub n'ôte rien à la logique de ceux qui ne veulent pas leur faire de la pub...
> et "ils" n'ont pas tous des vêtements de marque, ou du moins avec des gros logos dessus.
> qui plus est, pour un concert d'électro avec des projections, la scène est dans le noir. donc t-shirt de marque ou pas, le seul truc visible c'est l'écran où sont projettés des visuels et la pomme... et ça, c'est de la pub subie. que certains ne veulent pas la subire n'a rien d'illogique. c'est un (petit) acte militant. une (petite) prise d'autonomie.



Vous avez-vu le film Blade Tinity?? Par exemple où Jessicca Biel, avant de combattre programme sa playlist sur iTunes et charge ensuite ses morceaux sur son iPod?? 

C'est une nouvellle manière de communiquer, faut s'y faire!


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Octobre 2005)

fantomas007 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une nouvellle manière de communiquer, faut s'y faire!


Et bien non, justement ! Ce n'est pas parceque c'est comme ça qu'il ne faut rien faire...

Et je comprends bien la demarche de nico, qui ne veux pas montrer la pomme en concert...


----------



## valoriel (20 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et je comprends bien la demarche de nico, qui ne veux pas montrer la pomme en concert...


Sauf qu'il ne fait pas de concerts :rateau:


----------



## fantomas007 (20 Octobre 2005)

Justement il fait pas de concert c'est ça le pire...mais bon chacun ces délirs, on est libre 

Cependant, la pub dans les films est un moyen de financement comme un autre. Souvent relativement bien intégré au film ça ne dérange pas l'histoire et les spectateurs. Par contre attention lorsque c'est trop visible (genre arrêt sur image sur la marque pendant 6 seconde) c'est très pénible. Pour le film Blade (qu'on aime ou pas) ça gâche le film, c'est clair.

Mais les marques font partie de notre vie de tous les jours. On est dans une société de consommation, c'est aussi simple que ça. Alors c'est normal de les voir et de faire de la pub indirect.


----------



## kertruc (21 Octobre 2005)

J'ai pas de solution &#224; te proposer, mais je poste pour dire que je suis d'accord...

Moi, je me gal&#232;re pas mal pour trouver des fringues sans marque (des fois j'arrive &#224; les d&#233;coudre...). Cet &#233;t&#233;, j'ai pass&#233; des heures dans les magasins pour trouver un bob sans marque...

On a le droit de pas vouloir faire de pub. 

D'aiileurs, &#231;a me fait penser &#224; Decaux, le mec qui affiche de la pub dans toutes les villes du monde : sur les v&#233;hicules d'entretien il a fait enlever les marques


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2005)

fantomas007 a dit:
			
		

> Mais les marques font partie de notre vie de tous les jours. On est dans une société de consommation, c'est aussi simple que ça. Alors c'est normal de les voir et de faire de la pub indirect.




De ta vie peut-être, pas celle de toute le monde et je comprends tout à fait qu'on veuille refuser la pub passive et tout autant qu'on milite contre, à toi de le comprendre dorénavant 

La guerre aussi ça fait partie de notre quotidien, le chômage, etc... doit-on pour autant trouver tout ça super ?  

Nico vient de s'acheter un mac, qu'il en soit content ou pas, je comprends tout à fait qu'il ne veuille pas être un homme sandwich, on devrait nous payer pour porter des logos de marque, pas l'inverse !

Pourtant... je rends grâce au génie de tout ça d'ailleurs, c'est diaboliquement génialn quand je vois tous ces gens avec des tshirt aussi laids que ceux qu'on trouve à Auchan et qui arbore fièrement une virgule, je dis chapeau bas le marketing


----------



## Zeusviper (21 Octobre 2005)

moi je trouve ca tres bien la pomme!! ;-)
et je comprends pas bien si tu présente pas ton ibook en public sur scene ou autre, quel est l'interet de la cacher, ca m'etonnerait que tu otes les etiquettes de tte tes fringues, que tu n'ai aucun logo ou autre sur toi!

enfin bon tu peux cacher l'eclairage en passant une feuille assez épaisse foncée entre ecran et coque, ca se fait assez facilement.

mais sinon, tu peux chez nimporte quel imprimeur faire imprimer des stickers, donc coller cui que tu veux!!

et tu peux trés bien peindre sur la coque, mais si tu veux que ca tienne assez longtemps et que ca reste joli, prend une peinture speciale plastique, déformable et molle.

et pour les stickers apple, moi ca me fait marrer, les gars de mon école qui cachent leur logo asus, acer, dell, avec le sticker blanc qu'il ont eu avec leur ipod!! 

++


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2005)

Zeusviper a dit:
			
		

> ca m'etonnerait que tu otes les etiquettes de tte tes fringues, que tu n'ai aucun logo ou autre sur toi!



Moi par exemple tu peux toujours chercher, si mes baskets mais bon si je pouvais je n'aurais aucune marque sur moi


----------



## fantomas007 (21 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> De ta vie peut-être, pas celle de toute le monde et je comprends tout à fait qu'on veuille refuser la pub passive et tout autant qu'on milite contre, à toi de le comprendre dorénavant



De ma vie ? Bon alors on est pas sur la même planète...mais je respecte les choix des gens, je trouve ça juste un peu hypocrite!



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> guerre aussi ça fait partie de notre quotidien, le chômage, etc... doit-on pour autant trouver tout ça super ?



J'ai jamais dit qu'une société de consommation était qqch de super! Mais faute d'autre chose (de mieux?), on fait  avec ce qu'on a. Mais bon je ne crois pas que c'est l'endroit pour faire un débat sur notre société. Et je répète que je suis pour la diversité d'opinion et que j'exprimais juste la mienne


----------



## chroukin (21 Octobre 2005)

Pourquoi hypocrite ? Parce que tu n'es pas en osmose avec Apple si tu caches la Pomme ? 

S&#233;rieusement, il demandait juste une astuce, pas des "holala il va cacher sa Pomme il est ingrat, il fait honte &#224; la marque".

Chacun fait ce qu'il veut et m&#234;me si personnelement &#231;a le g&#234;ne d'avoir une pomme sur le capot, il a le droit d'en faire ce qu'il veut, il a pay&#233; sa machie et en fait ce qu'il veut. Encore heureux qu'Apple ne fasse pas payer pour enlever la pomme... 

Apr&#232;s, l'argument du "tous les portables ont un logo" ne fonctionne qu'&#224; moiti&#233; puisqu'Apple est le seul constructeur &#224; ma connaissance &#224; &#233;clairer ses logos sur le capot. On devrait pouvoir faire un r&#233;glage dans l'OS pour pouvoir l'allumer ou pas (m&#234;me s'il faut des modifications mat&#233;rielles puisque la pomme est &#233;clair&#233;e par l'&#233;cran).

[mode part en vrille]
Enfin, le marketing, c'est de faire diff&#233;remment des autres, alors Nico devrait faire du marketing  
[/mode part en vrille]


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2005)

fantomas007 a dit:
			
		

> De ma vie ? Bon alors on est pas sur la même planète...mais je respecte les choix des gens, je trouve ça juste un peu hypocrite!




Pour fermer la parenthèse, je te dis juste qu'on a le droit de ne pas vouloir afficher une marque et donc faire de la pub, c'est tout simple, rien de plus


----------



## chroukin (21 Octobre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pour fermer la parenthèse, je te dis juste qu'on a le droit de ne pas vouloir afficher une marque et donc faire de la pub, c'est tout simple, rien de plus


Surtout que la question est plutôt comment le faire  (mais ça m'épate que ça dérange autant les gens)


----------



## GroDan (21 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que la question est plut&#244;t comment le faire  (mais &#231;a m'&#233;pate que &#231;a d&#233;range autant les gens)


Ne serais-ce pas le conditionnement, le "marquage" qui g&#233;n&#232;re ce d&#233;rangement ? Une marque n'est qu'une image compl&#233;tement fabriqu&#233; par des pubeux "survitamin&#233;e".Une image qui v&#233;hicule un pseudo sens de la consommation.
Refuser les marques, c'est donn&#233; un autre sens &#224; ta fa&#231;on de consommer !
Savez-vous qu' en une journ&#233;e on encaisse en moyenne 5000 fois de la publicit&#233;, tv, radios, affichages, vetements marqu&#233;s, v&#233;hicules, stickers, objets....5000  fois, &#231;a fait cauchemarder, non ?


----------



## nico/ (21 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que la question est plutôt comment le faire  (mais ça m'épate que ça dérange autant les gens)



oui voilà...
pour le reste on peut passer ici hein :
http://bap.propagande.org


----------



## cyberyoyo (21 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi par exemple tu peux toujours chercher, si mes baskets mais bon si je pouvais je n'aurais aucune marque sur moi



Et l'été, tu te caches du soleil pour ne pas avoir de marques  

   

Bon allez je sors...

Moi j'adore la pomme allumé de mon IBOOK mais ma copine passe son temps à couper toutes ses étiquettes de fringues et à utiliser son marqueur pour masquer les marques .... Ca doit être un TOC :mouais:


----------



## lewax (21 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> ma copine passe son temps à couper toutes ses étiquettes de fringues et à utiliser son marqueur pour masquer les marques .... Ca doit être un TOC :mouais:



Ma copine aussi coupe les ettiquettes mais c'est pour pas qu'elles dépassent du vêtement!


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> oui voilà...
> pour le reste on peut passer ici hein :
> http://bap.propagande.org



moi, il me semble que le plus malin soit un epais scoth Blanc.....
ou un joli sticker du style ecolo ou anti-pub ou un truc qui ne represente pas de marque...
j'ai vu Cibelle il y a pas longtemps en concert, sont clavier utilise deux mac, un vieux PB Noir et un book Blanc, sur le premier, il a colé un bout de chaterton et sur le second un auto-collant dont je ne pouvais voir le logo...simple....

apres, pour ne pas vouloir caché cette foutu pomme......chaqu'un son truc....si ça vous plait pas, faut lui repondre...


----------



## meldon (21 Octobre 2005)

On peut coller un bel autocollant dessus, celui là par exemple 







(j'suis allé voir ce site sur le anti pub mais je vois trop souvent action anti capitaliste pour que ça éveille de l'intérêt pour moi même si il y a quelques bonnes intentions)


----------



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Moche, moins discret... c'est les mots que tu cherchais, non?
> 
> Sinon, comme l'a dit SM, tu debranches le retroeckairage de la pomme, ou un cou pde bombe de peinture blanche (pour l'ibook) ou alu (pour le PB)



je ne pense pas que cela soit un rétroéclairage mais  l'écran lui meme qui éclaire par derriere.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

Powerdom a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que cela soit un rétroéclairage mais  l'écran lui meme qui éclaire par derriere.



je ne pense pas, je sais que c'est l'ecran qui eclaire la pomme.....
d'ailleurs, tu n'as qu'a attendre que ton ecran se mette en veille pour voir que ta pomme aussi...


----------



## supatofa (21 Octobre 2005)

personnellement je vais du vjjing avec mon ibook et ça ne me dérange la petite pomme,
après chacun son choix...et puis j'ai un peu de fierté d'utiliser un bel objet comme apple
c'est bien les faire...


----------



## iDiot (21 Octobre 2005)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> personnellement je vais du vjjing avec mon ibook et ça ne me dérange la petite pomme,
> après chacun son choix...et puis j'ai un peu de fierté d'utiliser un bel objet comme apple
> c'est bien les faire...



C'est quoi du vjjing?  



> comme apple *c'est* bien les faire


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2005)

Ce qui n'arrange pas son probl&#232;me


----------



## supatofa (21 Octobre 2005)

le vijjing c'est comme pour le djay mais avec de la vidéo à la place de la music et le tout en accompagnement des djay ou groupe

www.pitch-visualive.org


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que la question est plutôt comment le faire  (mais ça m'épate que ça dérange autant les gens)




Ta phrase est à double sens  Quels gens ? Ceux qui veulent cacher la pomme ou ceux qui comprennent pas qu'on veuillent cacher la pomme ? Pour moi c'était clairement le 2e argument que tu disais, mais j'ai un doute maintenant, mais bref  

Ca l'aide toujours pas.

En même temps c'est un peu con comme problème  Mis à part faire du gros oeuvre ou faire du laid qui tient pas avec du scotch, je vois pas trop.

T'as pas un bout de moquette en trop SM ? Tu sais de la belle verte genre gazon de chez Ikea ??  Je crois que c'est Bouilla qui en a ! BOUILLA ! C'est cuit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :love:


----------



## nico/ (21 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ta phrase est à double sens  Quels gens ? Ceux qui veulent cacher la pomme ou ceux qui comprennent pas qu'on veuillent cacher la pomme ? Pour moi c'était clairement le 2e argument que tu disais, mais j'ai un doute maintenant, mais bref
> 
> Ca l'aide toujours pas.
> 
> ...




j'vais le bomber. paf! un ibook bleu. pif! avec une étoile rouge au centre à la place de la pomme.
non bah je vais bien finir par trouver. ou laisser tomber. j'vais aller me renseigner sur un forums de fanatiques de windows, peut-être qu'ils me comprendront mieux. ou pas. je reviendrais pour vous dire. héhé.


----------



## Cekter (21 Octobre 2005)

Je comprends tout &#224; fait ton envie de cacher la marque (qui n'est qu'une marque). Et pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ceux qui disent que les marques font partie de la vie, je signalerai juste ma petite exp&#233;rience personnelle : j'ai des fringues de marque (enfin si on consid&#232;re que c&a c'est une marque) et on ne voit jamais aucun logo. Et je n'ai pas l'impression d'&#234;tre "hors la vie".

Certes on peut les reconnaitre par le style si on s'y interresse (ohhhh &#231;a c'est des vrais doc martins &#231;a madame ! ohhhh &#231;a c'est du vrai...heu... C&A ? ah non &#231;a c'est les puces. Ah ok !). et &#231;a fait plus de 10 ans que je choisi mes fringues moi m&#234;me... 

Par contre d&#232;s que je fais dans l'electronique c'est effectivement marque et compagnie... la souris logitech, le portable apple, le disque dur externe machin, le t&#233;l&#233;phone bidule...etc... Et bien sur sans que je puisse faire autrement... 

Je ne vois pas au nom de quoi je dois forc&#233;ment montrer la marque de mon t&#233;l&#233;phone ou de mon portable d&#232;s que je l'utilise... M&#234;me si je n'irai pas jusqu'&#224; me faire ch*** &#224; cacher les sus-dites marques, je trouve &#231;a un peu fort de payer pour faire de la pub... 

Quoiqu'il en soit et pour revenir dans le sujet initial, j'ai un pote qui fait des concerts electro et qui a tout fait, sans succ&#232;s, pour cacher la marque bien visible et en relief (pas r&#233;tro eclair&#233;e mais "reflectrice") de son portable... Faut dire que c'&#233;tait un toshiba et qu'il avait honte le pauvre...


----------



## valoriel (21 Octobre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> j'vais le bomber. paf! un ibook bleu. pif! avec une étoile rouge au centre à la place de


Et pourquoi pas en rouge avec un étoile jaune   














_ca ferait vachement plus "anti-pub" ​_


----------



## nico/ (22 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas en rouge avec un étoile jaune
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non non je tiens au bleu quand même...
et non non non je ne suis pas communiste maoiste jospiniste tout ce que vous voulez, ça non.
bref. préjugés des deux côtés non ?
sur ce, faites de beaux rêves. avec des mac. ou pas.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

si t'as un ibook (je vois pas comment les ecran des powerbook sont fait, mais ca doit pas etre possible)
si tu veux pas que la pomme se voit dans le noir... 
demonte la coque de l'ecran (les 4petites vis, puis declapse le avec un outil en plastique), et scotche a l'interieur de la coque un morceau de plastique noir...
du coup la pomme serat noire... 

sinon, meme operation, mais avec un morceau de plastique blanc bien opaque... faut voir ce que ca donne...


----------



## TheraBylerm (22 Octobre 2005)

Vous vous faites chier pour rien pour planquer la pomme...

Ca m'est arriv&#233; de devoir la planquer une ou deux fois (pour d'autres raisons, car n'&#233;tant pas coll&#233; au public, personne ne voit que c'est une pomme de loin, et la lumi&#232;re ne g&#232;ne personne), lors d'un mix vid&#233;o, et j'ai simplement cal&#233; derri&#232;re l'&#233;cran un bouquin.

Pas de scotch, pas de d&#233;coupe, pas de trace... et c'est tout.

Apr&#232;s, quand t'es chez toi, personne ne te vois avec ta pomme...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous faites chier pour rien pour planquer la pomme...



mais puisque le monsieur qui te dit qu'y veut la voir...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ta phrase est &#224; double sens  Quels gens ? Ceux qui veulent cacher la pomme ou ceux qui comprennent pas qu'on veuillent cacher la pomme ? Pour moi c'&#233;tait clairement le 2e argument que tu disais, mais j'ai un doute maintenant, mais bref


T'as tout juste, le deuxi&#232;me 

Et si tu collais un sous-verre &#224; l a place de la pomme ? pasque moi je dois souvent le nettoyer le powerbook apr&#232;s les ap&#233;ros


----------



## nico/ (22 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as tout juste, le deuxième
> 
> Et si tu collais un sous-verre à l a place de la pomme ? pasque moi je dois souvent le nettoyer le powerbook après les apéros



un sous bock h******n alors, pour avoir l'étoile rouge. parce que bon, che guevara quand même...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Octobre 2005)

Toujours pas trouv&#233; de graphiste ?


----------



## nico/ (22 Octobre 2005)

si si. mais il veut pas cacher la pomme. il aime la pomme. alors bon...


----------



## lutin_des_villes (22 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas en rouge avec un étoile jaune


Cool, un mac communiste


----------



## supermoquette (22 Octobre 2005)

attention le -10


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> attention le -10



Pinaise, mais t'as tout recuperé....point disco, Post.....Waoaowwww....tu te la petes mon grand...


@Le lutin des villes: un double pseudo ne doit pas citer son pere...c'est la regle...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2005)

Y a pas de r&#232;gle du tout, nioube ! mais comme &#231;a n'a rien &#224; faire ici je vais directement bouler rouge valoriel puisque tu le d&#233;nonces


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de règle du tout, nioube ! mais comme ça n'a rien à faire ici je vais directement bouler rouge valoriel puisque tu le dénonces




mouahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!

bon, on a trouvé une soluce pour cette pomme...?


----------



## meldon (23 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> bon, on a trouvé une soluce pour cette pomme...?




Ben oui, c'est facile


----------



## cyberyoyo (23 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est facile


Trop facile


----------



## meldon (23 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Trop facile



Oui mais on voit pas la pomme....


----------



## Imaginus (23 Octobre 2005)

Cacher donc cette pomme que je ne serait voir !

_Il veut se faire passer pour un PC user ou quoi ? Ou alors il va a une Lan party et il a peur de finir en string !?!_


----------



## cyberyoyo (23 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais on voit pas la pomme....


C'est vrai. Peut-&#234;tre que ce qui d&#233;range c'est que quelqu'un ait croqu&#233; la pomme avant


----------



## nico/ (23 Octobre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Cacher donc cette pomme que je ne serait voir !
> 
> _Il veut se faire passer pour un PC user ou quoi ? Ou alors il va a une Lan party et il a peur de finir en string !?!_



non. "il" aimerait juste ne pas faire une pub supplémentaire à apple, c'est tout.
c'est futile, c'est inutile, mais le futile et l'inutile, il se trouve qu'"il" aime ça. c'est ainsi, et c'est pas près de changer.
pour la lan party qu'"il" va finir en string, "il" n'a pas compris ce qui fait peur. 
hm.


----------



## cyberyoyo (23 Octobre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> npour la lan party qu'"il" va finir en string, "il" n'a pas compris ce qui fait peur.
> hm.



Ben, la ficelle est plus facile à cacher qu'une pomme


----------



## Imaginus (23 Octobre 2005)

Les deux se montrent pourtant si bien 



_Non les batteries de mon APN sont déchargées... :rateau:_


----------



## chroukin (23 Octobre 2005)

Nico, je crois que bon nombre de solutions ont &#233;t&#233; apport&#233;es, en as-tu essay&#233; l'une d'entre elles ?

Car &#224; part du scotch (vilain), un bout de papier dans la coque, de la peinture ou un sticker, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il reste &#224; faire...

Si ! Peut-&#234;tre que si tu es bricoleur tu peux refaire une coque mais sans pomme.

@+


----------



## cyberyoyo (23 Octobre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Nico, je crois que bon nombre de solutions ont été apportées, en as-tu essayé l'une d'entre elles ?
> 
> Car à part du scotch (vilain), un bout de papier dans la coque, de la peinture ou un sticker, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il reste à faire...
> 
> ...


+ 1 pour chroukin


----------



## chroukin (23 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> + 1 pour chroukin




Il fallait bien quelqu'un pour synthétiser tout


----------



## cyberyoyo (23 Octobre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Il fallait bien quelqu'un pour synthétiser tout


C'est ça  Dans ta synthèse, tu as oublié le string


----------



## chroukin (23 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça  Dans ta synthèse, tu as oublié le string



Tu as certainement mal lu : 

Nico, je crois que bon nombre de solutions ont été apportées, en as-tu essayé l'une d'entre elles ?

Car à part du scotch (vilain), un bout de papier dans la coque, de la peinture ou un sticker, *mettre un string sur le capot (un peu voyant  )*, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il reste à faire...

Si ! Peut-être que si tu es bricoleur tu peux refaire une coque mais sans pomme.

@+


     :mouais:


----------



## nicogala (23 Octobre 2005)

Eh...psst! sauriez-vous dire ce que représente l'image ci-dessous ?





Pourtant ce ne sont qu'un carré et deus ronds concentriques côte à côte dans un rectangle... plutôt anodin non ?
Est-ce une marque ?
Si oui, comment la cacher ?

Et celle-ci ?





ou pire celle-là ?





Pourtant on n'y lit ni "iPod" ni "iMac" , encore moins "Apple" (ni "Smart" d'ailleur) mais chacun a su nommer ces objets par leur nom commercial ainsi que le nom de son constructeur... sans marque (ou pub) apparente... quand le design seul suffit à identifier un objet comment lutter ? Et à quoi bon ? 
Et pourtant d'aucuns attribuent à la simple vision d'un iPod la valeur d'un acte publicitaire... avaient-ils la même réaction à la vision d'un Walkman dans les années 80 (où Sony était quasi l'exclusif fabricant) ?

Faut pas faire de fixette non plus...

(je précise que moi aussi "quand je marche dans la rue je ne porte pas d'emblème"*  )


Si un quidam vierge de tout gavage publicitaire croise cette voiture dans la rue, comment fait-il pour achetter la même ? Il faut bien qu'il sache qu'elle est l'oeuvre du constructeur Smart non ? Cest donc écrit dessus pour l'identifier... enfin, moi je suis bien content de pouvoir ainsi mettre un nom sur un objet (technologique, pas un pot à crayon bien sûr... j'en vois un venir  ) 

Celà dit il y a inscription de marque et inscription de marque hein... un "Clio" de 10cm sur 3cm est raisonable à l'arrière d'une voiture... un "Kawasaki" de 30cm sur 10cm sur le réservoir d'une moto c'est de suite assez grossier (bien content d'avoir une peinture perso dans ce cas  )

Bref, je suis conscient que ça fait pas avancer le schimilibilick... colles-y donc un bel autocollant et n'en parlons plus 


*celle-là elle est pour toi JPTK  (oui, elle est dans la série de mes énigmes tordues  )


----------



## Freelancer (24 Octobre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que si tu es bricoleur tu peux refaire une coque mais sans pomme.
> 
> @+




j'ai une carcasse de Dell à refourguer... :mouais:   :love:


----------



## tedy (24 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour a tous...

Je rejoins le point de vue de Nicogala Mais... si il est vrai que le simple fait de voir un imac ou un ipod sans qu'il y ait de mention quelconque nous fait dire que c'est du matos mac....
Il peut etre different avec un powerbook ou la pomme est cachée car un portable gris y en a pas qu'un sur terre...

Cependant c'est vrai qu'un ibook sans pomme reste un ibook quand même (y a pas ou peu de portables blancs sur le marché) 

Toujours est-il que je peut comprendre la démarche visant à cacher la marque, perso je le ferai pas de peur d'abimer mon powerbook mais c'est vrai qu'Apple me fait pas une réduc parceque je vais leur faire de la pub...Et entre nous soit dit je leur en fait déjà suffisament comme ça aupres de mon entourage!

Pour conclure je pense que la meilleure solution reste le bout de papier aluminium sur lequel ont vient coller l'autocolant de son choix.
Dans ton cas privilégie les autocolants à fond blancs ou carrément achete une feuille de papier autocolant blancs...
ça doit se trouver dans les magasins de bricolage.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2005)

je rejoins pas le post de nicogala, lire /!\ le premier post n'entraine pas dans ce d&#233;bat, question technique, r&#233;actions d&#233;plac&#233;es. et ridicules s'il on voit les sujets traitant des boites pc qui utilisent des powerbook pour dell, etc... si un effacement de pomme permet une caampagne de pub...

si on r&#233;agit pareil &#224; un autre sujet -technique- on se fait flinguer... mais bon.


----------



## meldon (24 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si on réagit pareil à un autre sujet -technique- on se fait flinguer... mais bon.



Oui, on est tous plus ou moins fier de notre pomme donc, par vacuité?, nous somme moqueurs mais bon enfant quand même (ou alors j'ai mal lu). Allez fais pas la tête


----------



## cyberyoyo (24 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on est tous plus ou moins fier de notre pomme donc, par vacuité?, nous somme moqueurs mais bon enfant quand même (ou alors j'ai mal lu). Allez fais pas la tête


 + 1 pour meldon et ses petits ballons ( ceux de toutes les couleurs :rateau: )

Je fréquente les forums de MacG pour leurs conseils, l'entraide que l'on y trouve et également pour l'ambiance bon enfant que l'on rencontre à longueur de post  

Dans celui-ci, j'ai trouvé tout cela et pas autre chose :mouais: 

Pour flinguer, il y a d'autres endroits...


----------



## chroukin (24 Octobre 2005)

Bon je crois qu'on a fait le tour maintenant hein 

Si nico pouvait nous dire ce qu'il en est...


----------



## nico/ (24 Octobre 2005)

bah j'suis pas fâché hein. vous inquiétez pas il en faudrait plus quand même.
pas trop avancé là-dedans, parce que je découvre la bête, et ai d'autres priorités. mais bon, je vous tiendrais au courant le jour où.


----------



## chagregel (24 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (...)si on réagit pareil à un autre sujet -technique- on se fait flinguer... mais bon.



  

Bon, j'aimerai effectivement que vous recentriez le débat


----------



## meldon (24 Octobre 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'aimerai effectivement que vous recentriez le débat


On l'a fait! On a même fait des gros bisoux baveux à Supermoquette!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: non mais là c'est pas un HS, je répond


----------



## nicogala (24 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je rejoins pas le post de nicogala, lire /!\ le premier post n'entraine pas dans ce débat, question technique, réactions déplacées.


Oui, mais d'une il te fallait dire ça dans les 10 premiers posts (où tout a dérapé) et de deux les réponses au problème ont été apporté dans la première page... le reste ce sont les joyeux membres des forums qui s'en sont emparés et c'est tant mieux 
Le tout est que la personne ait eu rapidement ses réponses (c'est le cas) ... après tout n'est que discussions sans fin comme on les aime bien... 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si on réagit pareil à un autre sujet -technique- on se fait flinguer... mais bon.


D'un côté nico/ a un peu tendu la perche dans son deuxième post : s'il s'en était tenu à répondre "parce que j'en ai envie" bon . Là il est rentré dans des considérations forcément sujettes à discussions...

D'un autre côté, d'accord pour "flingotter" un peu les sujets techniques qui partent en biberine, mais d'accord aussi pour en laisser filer certains quand ça s'y prête et que ça ne porte pas à conséquence  (en l'occurence, le "problème" technique n'était pas d'une urgence ni d'une gravité capitale pour nous imposer à tous une rigueur monacale hein ... (tiens, je rime :rose: ) ...) donc bon... je t'accorde que c'est plus digne de "Réagissez" que de "Macs Portables" mais c'est bien là un moindre mal 


(désolé Chag' (tiens, en voilà un gars qui avait trouvé comment cacher sa pomme !  ) si je déborde un peu chez toi...  )


----------



## cyberyoyo (24 Octobre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> bah j'suis pas fâché hein. vous inquiétez pas il en faudrait plus quand même.
> pas trop avancé là-dedans, parce que je découvre la bête, et ai d'autres priorités. mais bon, je vous tiendrais au courant le jour où.



Ben voilà, tout est bien qui finit bien ! nico a d'autres priorités que de cacher sa pomme  

Bonne découverte alors


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> (je pr&#233;cise que moi aussi "quand je marche dans la rue je ne porte pas d'embl&#232;me"* )
> 
> *celle-l&#224; elle est pour toi JPTK  (oui, elle est dans la s&#233;rie de mes &#233;nigmes tordues  )




Encore Trust ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2005)

On n'arrive pas &#224; me prendre au s&#233;rieux, c'est horrible :rateau:


----------



## meldon (25 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On n'arrive pas à me prendre au sérieux, c'est horrible :rateau:



"Supemoquette is my sport" 

On aimerait te prendre au sérieux, si si franchement!!    



PS: mais en fait on te prend au sérieux! Rire est une chose très sérieuse qu'on ne peut pas laisser dans les mains de n'importe qui!!


----------



## nicogala (25 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Encore Trust ?


Ahh... pour une fois, tu m'&#233;pates !


----------



## GroDan (28 Octobre 2007)

J'adore, je trouve ça encore plus efficace pour attirer l'attention...




Sur le mien, j'ai fais pire:love:​


----------



## Chang (28 Octobre 2007)

Pour les Macbook on trouve les Covertech, coques en plastiques a poser sur la coque de la machine. Du scotch epais dedans et un autocollant dehors et hop, la pomme devrait moins briller.

Perso je comprends qu'on veuille mettre autre chose qu'une pomme. Il est meme surprenant de ne pas trouver plus de references pour des sites ou on pourrait designer sa propre coque, ou choisir parmi certains designs ... Une idee de business ??? ... :rateau: ...

_Ah oui, ya Colorware aussi ..._


----------

